# WOC : Monogram



## MissAlphaKitty (Nov 30, 2008)

Ladies... *Posh Life* lipglass was made for us! 
so so so damn pretty
Like Estee Lauder's "Starlit Pink" reincarnated as lipglass


----------



## Cocopuff (Nov 30, 2008)

Good!!! I ordered Posh Life, Identity and Monodramatic!  No one really is feeling this collection, so I just stuck with the lipglasses only.  I didn't get Distinguished, cause i saw 1 swatch that compares it to C-thru, and I already have that one


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm waiting on everyone else. Teehee. I have to make sure I like them to spend more than usual on lipglasses.


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 1, 2008)

^^^ exactly.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

I purchased Marque l/s...Only because it reminds me of Masque l/s and I love Masque...
This collection is really a pass for me..I must be coming down with something, because I'm almost Mac-d out right now...
But I am really not feeling it so much...I waiting for the one collection I really want...and this one is not it.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 1, 2008)

I purchased the Identity l/g Saturday and I may buy the Posh Life l/g this week as well as the Marque l/s too or just skip this collection to save up for the HK collection.


----------



## Lapis (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I purchased Marque l/s...Only because it reminds me of Masque l/s and I love Masque...
This collection is really a pass for me..I must be coming down with something, because I'm almost Mac-d out right now...
But I am really not feeling it so much...I waiting for the one collection I really want...and this one is not it._

 

Tish this is a CCO line for me, just a lippie for me too, I think most ppl want Hello Kitty and are saving with her in mind anyway


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

^^^ Yep...I'll wait until it hits the CCO or if it doesn't...I don;t think I will be too upset about it


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm passing.  And even Hello Kitty isn't knocking my socks off.  But that's another thread for another day.


----------



## Lapis (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Yep...I'll wait until it hits the CCO or if it doesn't...I don;t think I will be too upset about it_

 
now now, I'd be upset if I can't get the perfume cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they are sooo tempting


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 2, 2008)

I really want identity l/g and marque l/s.... but I cant even see it in person and there really arent many swatches.I keep hearing that identity looks like baby sparks dazzleglass and that makes me soo happy. I can never have enough baby sparks. PLUS I really need to save money for hello kitty.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_I really want identity l/g and marque l/s.... but I cant even see it in person and there really arent many swatches.I keep hearing that identity looks like baby sparks dazzleglass and that makes me soo happy. I can never have enough baby sparks. PLUS I really need to save money for hello kitty._

 
I know you are saying...Damn what is taking her so long...But honestly I forgot
Here are the swatch requests...Is there a certain one you want to compare Marque to..I just grabbed some of my random pink/nudes 
I will do another one with other nudes too if you have a specific color you are looking for let me know..If I have it I will swatch it


----------

